# Go Notre Dame



## Altamaha Stalker (Dec 1, 2012)

I hate the Gumps. I hope they lose to Notre Dame. 


GO DAWGS!


----------



## tcward (Dec 1, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> I hate the Gumps. I hope they lose to Notre Dame.
> 
> 
> GO DAWGS!



You have had one too many....go SEC!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2012)

Well aren't you just a joy. Roll tide.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Dec 1, 2012)

tcward said:


> You have had one too many....go SEC!



Notre Dame does not compete with us and beat us for recruits. Notre Dame is no threat to us. I hate the (potty mouth) gumps. I hope they lose. The SEC will be strong come playoffs. To (potty mouth) with the (potty mouth) (potty mouth) gumps. I hope they get the (potty mouth) beat out of them. (Potty mouth) on Alabama.

GO IRISH!!!!!!!! I hope they shut out the bammers.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Dec 1, 2012)

I hope the Irish beat the gumps by 40 and Lou Holtz (potty mouth)s on Nicky's face. (Potty mouth) the gumps. (Potty mouth) the SEC. I am a Georgia fan. And a Georgia fan only. (potty mouth) the gumps.


----------



## alphachief (Dec 1, 2012)

Gonna be easy pickins for Bama.  They'll grind the domers down and dominate them.


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Dec 1, 2012)

Harvey Updike can sleep well tonight, knowing he will not have to poison the hedges. I bet Paul Finebaum is fapping his little bald head silly right now.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Sorry you feel that way, Altie.
Great game.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 1, 2012)

Drink much?


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 1, 2012)

I hat ND more than other cfb team in the world. Bama will destroy them.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 1, 2012)

I'll be pulling for Bama...


----------



## chadair (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Irish!!


----------



## country boy (Dec 1, 2012)

Some people are just pore losers. Congratulations bama, and good luck. Bring the sec another title.


----------



## weagle (Dec 1, 2012)

The line is already out with Bame -10 against ND.  Bama will grind them into the ground.  It will probably be a grind it out kind of game, but no way the Irish hang with the SEC champ.  

Heck there are 4 or 5 teams in the SEC that would beat the Irish..


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 1, 2012)

chadair said:


> Go Irish!!



Uh hmmmmmm.


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

Almost Bowl season.....
SEC!!! SEC!!! SEC!!!!
Lets sweep the bowls!!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Dec 1, 2012)

The line is 10  should be 21 atleast


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 1, 2012)

What do you call a team that has won all their games in some of the ugliest ways possible including overtimes against sub 500 competition? Champions. 
Just glad the Tide has a month off. We are one banged up team right now.


----------



## Buck (Dec 1, 2012)

Go Tide!!


----------



## country boy (Dec 1, 2012)

rex upshaw said:


> Someone tapped into the shine!



Or the wacky backy


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Dec 1, 2012)

Go IRISH!


----------



## country boy (Dec 1, 2012)

altamaha stalker said:


> i have not drank enough to not know who i am pulling for in the nc. I have not drank enough to know that some of the sways for next years prospects will chose the gumps over ga. I have not drank enough to know that georgia will not fire mark richt, so our best bet is to recruit the best. I have not drank enough to know that us losing to the gumps will hurt us once again. Again.
> 
> I have drank enough to do an irish jig and hope they beat the crap out of the gumps.
> 
> Yeah, i don't like notre dame at all, but i like georgia a (potty mouth) better than bama.





sec! Sec! Sec! Go bama!!!!!!!


----------



## Altamaha Stalker (Dec 1, 2012)

(potty mouth) the gumps

GO IRISH!


----------



## Jay Hughes (Dec 1, 2012)

You should be proud because Georgia played one heck of a game.  Much better than last year against LSU.

Oh yeah, Roll Tide!!!!!!!!


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 1, 2012)

I'm a dawg fan we put up a good fight.. Now it's time for the tide to roll over them pesky Irish.. That high school option stuff is t gonna work against the sec powerhouses. Tide in a blow out..


----------



## K80 (Dec 1, 2012)

Do us a favor and delete this thread before we are sending samples of our food to the banned pine tree dweller.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 1, 2012)

Georgia played a hard faught game!!!

Not really sure what your problem is and don't really care so the Gumps are gonna Thump the Ruddy Pooh out of the Irish...  

Hear me now and understand me later... 

Oh and ROLL TIDE...  

*V*


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 1, 2012)

Why would anybody who called themselfs a Sec fan pull for Notre Dame. I dont get it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 2, 2012)

KyDawg said:


> Why would anybody who called themselfs a Sec fan pull for Notre Dame. I dont get it.



Its just like me, I hate Michigan enough that I hope they lose no matter who they play. I could care less they are in the BIG. 

The difference is 70% of sec fans ride the coattails of a different team in the sec so they can beat their chests. Although I understand it, its quite funny to me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 2, 2012)

Altamaha Stalker said:


> Harvey Updike can sleep well tonight, knowing he will not have to poison the hedges. I bet Paul Finebaum is fapping his little bald head silly right now.



Why would anyone bother poisoning privet? The junk grows wild all over the place and you darn near can't kill it.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 2, 2012)

tcward said:


> You have had one too many....go SEC!



This!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 2, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> What do you call a team that has won all their games in some of the ugliest ways possible including overtimes against sub 500 competition? Champions.
> Just glad the Tide has a month off. We are one banged up team right now.


5 weeks to heal and prepare will favor the Tide


----------



## gunsaler111 (Dec 2, 2012)

Dang country boy ,you have the best avatar EVER!Its gettin hard for me to finish readin a post when I just stop and stare at that caboose for half an hour!If she was redhead,shed be perfect!


----------



## Matthew6 (Dec 2, 2012)

gunsaler111 said:


> Dang country boy ,you have the best avatar EVER!Its gettin hard for me to finish readin a post when I just stop and stare at that caboose for half an hour!If she was redhead,shed be perfect!



This^^^^^^.


----------



## country boy (Dec 2, 2012)

gunsaler111 said:


> Dang country boy ,you have the best avatar EVER!Its gettin hard for me to finish readin a post when I just stop and stare at that caboose for half an hour!If she was redhead,shed be perfect!



Thanks. She is kinda nice to look at ain't she.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Dec 2, 2012)

Only problem with that avatar is the shirt she is wearing . So makes perfect since for her to take it off !!!


----------



## polkhunt (Dec 2, 2012)

I would pull for a team from Iran before I would pull for an sec team. I hope ND wins but I know they probably will not.


----------



## GAranger1403 (Dec 2, 2012)

Gonna be beautiful watching Manti 'Teo on ice skates.


----------



## feathersnantlers (Dec 2, 2012)

I guess you get old when girls like Country Boy's avatar look way too young.


----------



## KrazieJacket95 (Dec 2, 2012)

Wow man, I think you set the record for the most "potty mouth" in one post.  Be careful man, I think you can get in trouble for going around the censor.


----------



## flip0302 (Dec 2, 2012)

country boy said:


> Some people are just pore losers. Congratulations bama, and good luck. Bring the sec another title.


I agree, but really wanted to say ...that's a fine Avatar!


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Its just like me, I hate Michigan enough that I hope they lose no matter who they play. I could care less they are in the BIG.
> 
> The difference is 70% of sec fans ride the coattails of a different team in the sec so they can beat their chests. Although I understand it, its quite funny to me.



If they both could lose that would be great. No way I am pulling for the tide. Couldn't care less if the SEC is the weakest or strongest conference. I pull for the Dawgs. Never understood why you want your biggest rivals to win.


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 2, 2012)

riprap said:


> If they both could lose that would be great. No way I am pulling for the tide. Couldn't care less if the SEC is the weakest or strongest conference. I pull for the Dawgs. Never understood why you want your biggest rivals to win.



I didn't know Bama was one of UGA's biggest rivals, this was the first time they have played in 4 years. 

Must be a hate thing.


----------



## maker4life (Dec 2, 2012)

riprap said:


> If they both could lose that would be great. No way I am pulling for the tide. Couldn't care less if the SEC is the weakest or strongest conference. I pull for the Dawgs. Never understood why you want your biggest rivals to win.


----------



## Arrow3 (Dec 2, 2012)

I hope bama beats them by 50...Roll tide...


----------



## FredBearYooper (Dec 2, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Its just like me, I hate Michigan enough that I hope they lose no matter who they play. I could care less they are in the BIG.
> 
> The difference is 70% of sec fans ride the coattails of a different team in the sec so they can beat their chests. Although I understand it, its quite funny to me.



Why's that? Because even though they don't go undefeated they perennially do pretty well? GO BLUE! 



KrazieJacket95 said:


> Wow man, I think you set the record for the most "potty mouth" in one post.  Be careful man, I think you can get in trouble for going around the censor.



Only certain people get in trouble...pick and choose.


----------



## riprap (Dec 2, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> I didn't know Bama was one of UGA's biggest rivals, this was the first time they have played in 4 years.
> 
> Must be a hate thing.



Not everything revolves around you precious bama. I do believe Fla, Tenn, Auburn are also in the SEC. But you know more, you go for bama.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 2, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Its just like me, I hate Michigan enough that I hope they lose no matter who they play. I could care less they are in the BIG.
> 
> The difference is 70% of sec fans ride the coattails of a different team in the sec so they can beat their chests. Although I understand it, its quite funny to me.



You have posted some of the most outlandish and stupidest stuff i've ever read in the sports forum but I believe this tops them all. You haven't a clue what it means to be a college football fan. It's called conference love and that is what makes the SEC so great. I don't care how bad I hate Fl or USCe, I will pull for them whenever they play an out of  conference team! THE SEC IS AND ALWAYS WILL BE THE BEST CONFERENCE IN CFB PERIOD!!!


----------



## Unicoidawg (Dec 2, 2012)

All right folks I have cleaned this one up. If you can not participate within the rules then do not partake.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 2, 2012)

Roll Tide


----------



## brownceluse (Dec 2, 2012)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## maker4life (Dec 3, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> You have posted some of the most outlandish and stupidest stuff i've ever read in the sports forum but I believe this tops them all. You haven't a clue what it means to be a college football fan. It's called conference love and that is what makes the SEC so great. I don't care how bad I hate Fl or USCe, I will pull for them whenever they play an out of  conference team! THE SEC IS AND ALWAYS WILL BE THE BEST CONFERENCE IN CFB PERIOD!!!





It's called my team can't get it done so I'm going to pull for one that can !!!!!1


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> You have posted some of the most outlandish and stupidest stuff i've ever read in the sports forum but I believe this tops them all. You haven't a clue what it means to be a college football fan. It's called conference love and that is what makes the SEC so great. I don't care how bad I hate Fl or USCe, I will pull for them whenever they play an out of  conference team! THE SEC IS AND ALWAYS WILL BE THE BEST CONFERENCE IN CFB PERIOD!!!



Its apparant you're world is governed way to much by what a bunch of teenagers do on the field. You mad?
I would love for you to post even one thing I have posted that could be proven outlandish or the stupidest stuff ever read here. 

Your a Finebaum caller arent you?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 3, 2012)

maker4life said:


> It's called my team can't get it done so I'm going to pull for one that can !!!!!1



It is called Team Loyalty #1, Conference Loyalty #2 and if there were such thing as a World Championship where our National Champ played another world college team then it would be considered National Loyalty #3.

Why is this such a hard concept to grasp?


----------



## RipperIII (Dec 3, 2012)

maker4life said:


> It's called my team can't get it done so I'm going to pull for one that can !!!!!1




My team gets it done.

I still pull for the conference in bowl games, or even out of conference regular season games...it matters in the SOS in case you have not noticed.

p.s. your team does not get it done, nor will they for the next decade or two.
BUT, kudos to the kids who stayed and played hard this season.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Its just like me, I hate Michigan enough that I hope they lose no matter who they play. I could care less they are in the BIG.
> 
> The difference is 70% of sec fans ride the coattails of a different team in the sec so they can beat their chests. Although I understand it, its quite funny to me.



I wish you could elaborate a little more on this since "you understand it"...... 

How is it, that if I pull for UF in the Sugar Bowl; I am riding their coat tails?  

If Vandy makes it to a bowl game and I root for them, how am I as a UGA fan riding their coat tails? 

I think it really boils down to the fact that you do not understand college football in the south.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Its just like me, I hate Michigan enough that I hope they lose no matter who they play. I could care less they are in the BIG.
> 
> The difference is 70% of sec fans ride the coattails of a different team in the sec so they can beat their chests. Although I understand it, its quite funny to me.





riprap said:


> If they both could lose that would be great. No way I am pulling for the tide. Couldn't care less if the SEC is the weakest or strongest conference. I pull for the Dawgs. Never understood why you want your biggest rivals to win.





Madsnooker said:


> Its apparant you're world is governed way to much by what a bunch of teenagers do on the field. You mad?
> I would love for you to post even one thing I have posted that could be proven outlandish or the stupidest stuff ever read here.
> 
> Your a Finebaum caller arent you?



That figure is outlandish as well as made up. 

Bama is in no way one of our biggest rivals, as a matter of fact we share equal hate for UT and Auburn.... I would not pull for UF if they were playing another SEC team unless their win is some how a good thing for UGA.... If they are playing an overrated BIG 10 or PAC 12 team then by all means, I hope the SEC team wins every time.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> I wish you could elaborate a little more on this since "you understand it"......
> 
> How is it, that if I pull for UF in the Sugar Bowl; I am riding their coat tails?
> 
> ...



I have lived in the south for the last 30 yrs watching college football for all 30 of them. I understand completely. I understand it because I root for many of the BIG teams as well in bowl season. My point was I will not root for every single team in the BIG becuase there is one I never root for and that is UM. I don't get how many fans in the sec will still root for their most hated rival if they are playing someone outside the conference just because if they lose it might be negative for the conference? Thats crazy to me. I Hope UM never wins another game and the stadium burns down. With no one in it of course.


----------



## rex upshaw (Dec 3, 2012)

Snook, many won't pull for their hated rivals, but Bama is not that to us.  There are few teams that ND could play, where I would actually pull for the Domers.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> I have lived in the south for the last 30 yrs watching college football for all 30 of them. I understand completely. I understand it because I root for many of the BIG teams as well in bowl season. My point was I will not root for every single team in the BIG becuase there is one I never root for and that is UM. I don't get how many fans in the sec will still root for their most hated rival if they are playing someone outside the conference just because if they lose it might be negative for the conference? Thats crazy to me. I Hope UM never wins another game and the stadium burns down. With no one in it of course.



So in some cases other than UM, you will pull for a BIG in a bowl game..... does that mean you are what you hate?.... by pulling for a BIG team this year and the fact the OSU is on probation does that mean that you are riding coattails?

Lets not act like this is the first time you have expressed anti-SEC sentiments. And if rooting for your conference in bowl games seems stupid.... then, well that is your opinion.... but I see it posted on here all the time that SEC fans "ride the coattails" and "beat their chest" around the accomplishments of the better teams in the SEC.... I just wanted you to explain the logic behind that thought process, but now it seem that with the exception of UM, you are the same as the SEC fans that you despise so much. 

Can you honestly say that if the last 6 BCS titles came from 4 of the BIG teams, that you would not be proud and post comments that expressed that sentiment?


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Dec 3, 2012)

riprap said:


> If they both could lose that would be great. No way I am pulling for the tide. Couldn't care less if the SEC is the weakest or strongest conference. I pull for the Dawgs. Never understood why you want your biggest rivals to win.





maker4life said:


> It's called my team can't get it done so I'm going to pull for one that can !!!!!1



 I feel like an Amen is in order


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

maker4life said:


> It's called my team can't get it done so I'm going to pull for one that can !!!!!1



Or in your case its called:



"My team and conference sucks and so I have no choice but to hate on the other conferences"

Misery loves company.... How do you explain Bama fans that pull for other SEC teams, or me as a UGA fan (who beat UF this year) pulling for them in the sugar bowl?


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> That figure is outlandish as well as made up.
> 
> Bama is in no way one of our biggest rivals, as a matter of fact we share equal hate for UT and Auburn.... I would not pull for UF if they were playing another SEC team unless their win is some how a good thing for UGA.... If they are playing an overrated BIG 10 or PAC 12 team then by all means, I hope the SEC team wins every time.



Didn't say they were. 

It doesn't matter to me if the SEC is stong or weak. Look at Notre Dame, look what conference they play in and look where they will be in January.


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 3, 2012)

Bama winning the NC would benefit UGA and every team in the SEC. The more SEC teams that win Bowl games the better for the whole conference.

It will increase all the teams ranking in the early polls for next year which will will give teams a boost in their strength of schedule.


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> That figure is outlandish as well as made up.
> 
> Bama is in no way one of our biggest rivals, as a matter of fact we share equal hate for UT and Auburn.... I would not pull for UF if they were playing another SEC team unless their win is some how a good thing for UGA.... If they are playing an overrated BIG 10 or PAC 12 team then by all means, I hope the SEC team wins every time.



What makes a team your rivals? Just because somebody told you they were. I personally don't know any fans of Auburn, Tenn or Florida. I do know plenty of new bama fans who didn't start watching or buying (not sure they watch) bama gear that love to say how many NC's THEY have when they know I have pulled for UGA all my life. This is the main reason I don't pull for the tide.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 3, 2012)

What has UGA, Bama and ND done in the past 20 years?

See attachment:


----------



## riprap (Dec 3, 2012)

Sylvan said:


> Bama winning the NC would benefit UGA and every team in the SEC. The more SEC teams that win Bowl games the better for the whole conference.
> 
> It will increase all the teams ranking in the early polls for next year which will will give teams a boost in their strength of schedule.



It doesn't really matter. If your in ACC, SEC, BIG 10 PAC 12...you win em all and your there.


----------



## Sylvan (Dec 3, 2012)

It does matter if nobody wins them all though and your looking at several 1 loss teams. Take Oregon and Bama. The only reason Bama is ranked higher is strength of schedule. Bama played teams ranked in the top 15 while Oregon played teams ranked 13-25.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Dec 3, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> Its apparant you're world is governed way to much by what a bunch of teenagers do on the field. You mad?
> I would love for you to post even one thing I have posted that could be proven outlandish or the stupidest stuff ever read here.
> 
> Your a Finebaum caller arent you?



What those kids do has no bearing whatsoever on my life but I will pull for the SEC no matter what every time. I guess if I was a fan of a lousy conference like yourself, I would see your point of view. I need  look no further than this thread which proves my point. Nope I don't do the whole call into a radio show and act like a moron routine but it sounds like you know a bit about it.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> So in some cases other than UM, you will pull for a BIG in a bowl game..... does that mean you are what you hate?.... by pulling for a BIG team this year and the fact the OSU is on probation does that mean that you are riding coattails?
> 
> Lets not act like this is the first time you have expressed anti-SEC sentiments. And if rooting for your conference in bowl games seems stupid.... then, well that is your opinion.... but I see it posted on here all the time that SEC fans "ride the coattails" and "beat their chest" around the accomplishments of the better teams in the SEC.... I just wanted you to explain the logic behind that thought process, but now it seem that with the exception of UM, you are the same as the SEC fans that you despise so much.
> 
> Can you honestly say that if the last 6 BCS titles came from 4 of the BIG teams, that you would not be proud and post comments that expressed that sentiment?



I don't despise the sec or their fans. See, its like I said before, anything negative about the sec brings hate like their lives depend on what the sec does. I enjoy debating on this site but never get mad or call anyone stupid or rip someone for their views. The same can't be said here about many on this site. The only reason I even commented on this thread is someone asked the OP how he could root against his rival and I gave an answer. 

And yes, if the BIG had won the last 6 NC I would sing there praises but I still would not root for UM to win a game. Not hard to understand really? And not sure why you want to keep debating me about my opinion.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> What those kids do has no bearing whatsoever on my life but I will pull for the SEC no matter what every time. I guess if I was a fan of a lousy conference like yourself, I would see your point of view. I need  look no further than this thread which proves my point. Nope I don't do the whole call into a radio show and act like a moron routine but it sounds like you know a bit about it.



Yes I know a bit about it as I got sirius radio with my new truck and ran across the Finebaum show. After hearing it a few times I realized some of the crazy stuff I read here is much more widespread than I previously thought!!!


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

riprap said:


> If they both could lose that would be great. No way I am pulling for the tide. Couldn't care less if the SEC is the weakest or strongest conference. I pull for the Dawgs. Never understood why you want your biggest rivals to win.



Based off this comment it appeared as though you were saying that Bama was a big rival.


----------



## HucK Finn (Dec 3, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> I don't despise the sec or their fans. See, its like I said before, anything negative about the sec brings hate like their lives depend on what the sec does. I enjoy debating on this site but never get mad or call anyone stupid or rip someone for their views. The same can't be said here about many on this site. The only reason I even commented on this thread is someone asked the OP how he could root against his rival and I gave an answer.
> 
> And yes, if the BIG had won the last 6 NC I would sing there praises but I still would not root for UM to win a game. Not hard to understand really? And not sure why you want to keep debating me about my opinion.



Well your opinion was that 70% of SEC fans ride coattails of the better SEC teams. I was not really trying to debate you on anything, just trying to understand your logic, and it seems perfectly clear that with the exception of UM, you root for your conference too.... It appeared to me (sorry if I was wrong) that you were disparaging SEC fans that do the exact same thing.... Im sure their are UGA fans that will not root for UF in the Sugar Bowl. 

My only point was that you are no different than the SEC fans that you "dont despise".


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 3, 2012)

HucK Finn said:


> Well your opinion was that 70% of SEC fans ride coattails of the better SEC teams. I was not really trying to debate you on anything, just trying to understand your logic, and it seems perfectly clear that with the exception of UM, you root for your conference too.... It appeared to me (sorry if I was wrong) that you were disparaging SEC fans that do the exact same thing.... Im sure their are UGA fans that will not root for UF in the Sugar Bowl.
> 
> My only point was that you are no different than the SEC fans that you "dont despise".



And you would be correct.  I have no problem rooting for other BIG teams in nonconference games, just not the one I dispise the most. I enjoyed the Bama win over UM just as much as any Bama fan I can assure you. I hope uSC rolls UM!!!!!!


----------



## JWarren (Dec 3, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> And you would be correct.  I have no problem rooting for other BIG teams in nonconference games, just not the one I dispise the most. I enjoyed the Bama win over UM just as much as any Bama fan I can assure you. I hope uSC rolls UM!!!!!!


 
Why all of the hate for UM...


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Dec 4, 2012)

riprap said:


> What makes a team your rivals? Just because somebody told you they were. I personally don't know any fans of Auburn, Tenn or Florida. I do know plenty of new bama fans who didn't start watching or buying (not sure they watch) bama gear that love to say how many NC's THEY have when they know I have pulled for UGA all my life. This is the main reason I don't pull for the tide.



So, you think it might be possible that some UGA fans didn't become fans until later for some obscure reason?  Like, maybe they moved to Ga and just wanted to "fit in".  I

I started to say "for the same reason some people become fans of Bama" but for the reason you gave it wouldn't apply to UGA.

Has UGA cornered the market for the best, most "pure" fans?

I can't speak for every Bama fan but I have pulled for the Tide ever since I can remember and I am now 55 years old.  Though I live in Ga, was was born and raised in Alabama; my dad went to U of A, as did I, my older brother, my 2 sisters, numerous cousins (though 1 did attend the Barn), and numerous aunt's and uncles.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Dec 4, 2012)

There are 6 SEC teams with 10 wins or more.

All of the other conferences & indies COMBINED only have 8 teams with 10 wins.

(Just thought this was a good place to leave this)


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2012)

JWarren said:


> Why all of the hate for UM...



I guess you didn't know I'm a Buckeye. Like Woody said, if I happened to be driving thru that dump hole and ran out of gas, I would push my truck to the Ohio line before buying one drop of gas in that state.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 4, 2012)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> There are 6 SEC teams with 10 wins or more.
> 
> All of the other conferences & indies COMBINED only have 8 teams with 10 wins.
> 
> (Just thought this was a good place to leave this)



Thats very good no doubt!!!


----------



## FredBearYooper (Dec 4, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> I guess you didn't know I'm a Buckeye. Like Woody said, if I happened to be driving thru that dump hole and ran out of gas, I would push my truck to the Ohio line before buying one drop of gas in that state.



Enjoy your bowl game... Seems like even though lately OSU has had better luck you seem to have little brother syndrome much like MSU fans have. GO BLUE! Your hatred is a little much for an entire state. My CO and PL both graduated from OSU and aren't as outlandish as you.


----------



## cafish (Dec 5, 2012)

Unicoidawg said:


> All right folks I have cleaned this one up. If you can not participate within the rules then do not partake.



Thanks--but to all it's still  BAMA 32 DAWGS 28


----------



## riprap (Dec 5, 2012)

Dudley Do-Wrong said:


> So, you think it might be possible that some UGA fans didn't become fans until later for some obscure reason?  Like, maybe they moved to Ga and just wanted to "fit in".  I
> 
> I started to say "for the same reason some people become fans of Bama" but for the reason you gave it wouldn't apply to UGA.
> 
> ...



To me it's the people I have deal with. I have fished tournaments with guys who I had no idea even watched football, and now they think we have to schedule a tourney around a bama game. Claim they have been a fan all their life. They have a third cousin that lived over there for a while and felt like they have ties or something. I have never met anyone on the sports forum, and I'm sure you guys have been bama fans from day 1.


----------



## Madsnooker (Dec 6, 2012)

FredBearYooper said:


> Enjoy your bowl game... Seems like even though lately OSU has had better luck you seem to have little brother syndrome much like MSU fans have. GO BLUE! Your hatred is a little much for an entire state. My CO and PL both graduated from OSU and aren't as outlandish as you.



Trust me, luck hasn't had anything to do with OSU's decade of thrashing UM. Luck is what happened last year when Posey dropped a wide open TD pass down the sideline with less than a minute left allowing UM to hold on for their first win in like a decade in that game. Talk about luck!!!

In all seriousness, I don't hate the state of Michigan or the people that live there. I used to hunt around Alma MI (Middle of the Mitten as it was called) years ago with some friends of mine here in Fl. Really nice people and enjoyed my hunts there. Had alot of friendly banter with the locals about "The Game".

Trust me, if you knew me personally, hate is the last thing you would pin on me. I'm not easily offended and really not much gets me too upset. Well, the election did a number on me for a day or two.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Dec 7, 2012)

riprap said:


> It doesn't really matter. If your in ACC, SEC, BIG 10 PAC 12...you win em all and your there.



And that Ladies and Germs is the name of the Tune:  Winners win and loosers...  Well, they don't win!!!

ROLL TIDE

*V*


----------



## cafish (Dec 7, 2012)

toolmkr20 said:


> You have posted some of the most outlandish and stupidest stuff i've ever read in the sports forum but I believe this tops them all. You haven't a clue what it means to be a college football fan. It's called conference love and that is what makes the SEC so great. I don't care how bad I hate Fl or USCe, I will pull for them whenever they play an out of  conference team! THE SEC IS AND ALWAYS WILL BE THE BEST CONFERENCE IN CFB PERIOD!!!


----------

